# P*&^%ure Fix !!



## Klaus (22 Nov 2011)

Did a short ride on Sunday, to help me with getting rid of my cold. It was very foggy, only managed about 16 miles, it did help overcome the worst of the cold. Route from High Wycombe up to Lane End and onward to Stokenchurch then return via A40. I deliberately chose a longish climb to help me with hill training.
On the way back a short twig got stuck to my front tyre, or so I thought. Stopped to remove it and immediately heard the familiar hissing sound of air excaping .... but, I quickly push the stick back down onto the tyre, which stopped the air escaping, broke off most of the wood and basically left a thorn in the tyre to plug the whole. Then carried on more or less as normal for another couple of miles!
And the tyre is still inflated - however, will change the tube at the weekend - at least saved me changing it in the freezing fog .... how lucky was that?


----------



## Thompson (22 Nov 2011)

Hah very lucky. Although getting punctures are very annoying, that must be one of the best kind, especially in the fog!


----------



## Klaus (22 Nov 2011)

Yep, the last time it happened I had two, one on Saturday, one on Sunday. In fact that was the first time ever I changed a tube and forgot to check the tyre .....


----------



## jonathanw (10 Dec 2011)

Klaus said:


> Yep, the last time it happened I had two, one on Saturday, one on Sunday. In fact that was the first time ever I changed a tube and forgot to check the tyre .....



Did the same over a week ago - 2nd deflation after 2 mins of new tyre going in. I have learned my lesson.


----------



## HLaB (10 Dec 2011)

The last p'ture I got, I never noticed  It must have happened on my morning ride at some point, I then went on a club training session and it was only the next day I noticed my front tyre was flat; at least it meant I could change it in the warmth


----------



## Jdratcliffe (19 Mar 2012)

HLaB said:


> The last p'ture I got, I never noticed  It must have happened on my morning ride at some point, I then went on a club training session and it was only the next day I noticed my front tyre was flat; at least it meant I could change it in the warmth


had a few like that from commuting got home nothing wrong gone to leave the next day flat as pancakes! still much rather ring up work let them know and change it in the warm dry and wash hands properly :-)


----------

